# D610 to be announced in the next 48 hours from Nikon ( oil issue fixed!)



## Buck777 (Oct 6, 2013)

Nikon D610 to be announced in 48 hours | Camera News at Cameraegg


----------



## jaomul (Oct 6, 2013)

Good news if your in the market for a reasonable price ff. I can imagine buyers of the d600 may be annoyed that they spent money on a faulty product


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 6, 2013)

Why would they name it D610???? That's soooooo lame! They should just call it D600 2.0 or something, with the "2.0" printed on the sticker under the camera. They really shouldn't make a fuss about this fix, because it never should have the need to exist in the first place. That's a really bad product strategy.

Now anyone holding a D600 will be like being discriminated as the defective one. Way to make up to your customer Nikon!

Yes I hope this is just a stupid rumor.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2013)

This has been floating around for a month (09/04/2013): Nikon D5300 and D610 coming early next week

We shall see.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 6, 2013)

This was the best part about that post... LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 7, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Why would they name it D610????


 Because there is already a D700 ?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 7, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Why would they name it D610?



Because that jives to their naming conventions?


----------



## sashbar (Oct 7, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Why would they name it D610???? That's soooooo lame! They should just call it D600 2.0 or something, with the "2.0" printed on the sticker under the camera. They really shouldn't make a fuss about this fix, because it never should have the need to exist in the first place. That's a really bad product strategy.
> 
> Now anyone holding a D600 will be like being discriminated as the defective one. Way to make up to your customer Nikon!
> 
> Yes I hope this is just a stupid rumor.



Do not jump to conclusions, it is just rumors.  It would be logical for Nikon to switch to D610 because as soon as D7000 is discontibued they will need to use D7100 parts, so probably there will be more improvements apart from the fixed oil issue. If D610 is a D7100 with a FF sensor and a new FF shutter - it is a decent camera.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 7, 2013)

sashbar said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they name it D610???? That's soooooo lame! They should just call it D600 2.0 or something, with the "2.0" printed on the sticker under the camera. They really shouldn't make a fuss about this fix, because it never should have the need to exist in the first place. That's a really bad product strategy.
> ...



That would be cool. I would actually consider buying one.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Do not jump to conclusions, it is just rumors.  It would be logical for Nikon to switch to D610 because as soon as D7000 is discontibued they will need to use D7100 parts, so probably there will be more improvements apart from the fixed oil issue. If D610 is a D7100 with a FF sensor and a new FF shutter - it is a decent camera.



Depending on price it might actually compete too heavily with the d800. If it's the d7100 with an fx sensor. I know it's not the same sensor but they already shot themselves in the foot doing that with the d3/d700.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2013)

OMGZZZZ1!!!11!!!


----------



## sashbar (Oct 7, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Do not jump to conclusions, it is just rumors.  It would be logical for Nikon to switch to D610 because as soon as D7000 is discontibued they will need to use D7100 parts, so probably there will be more improvements apart from the fixed oil issue. If D610 is a D7100 with a FF sensor and a new FF shutter - it is a decent camera.
> ...



Yes, they need to do something to avoid competetion with D800... maybe to add some oil issues?


----------



## TheLost (Oct 7, 2013)

Nobody has said anything about the 'rumored' new weather sealing..   imho.. sweet!

Now bump the AF to 51point and you'll have my money... you hear me Nikon!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 7, 2013)

I highly doubt that a D600 replacement is coming anytime soon, especially since the Nikon website still has the "NEW" marker over the D600 in their DSLR lineup page.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 7, 2013)

has it been 48 hours yet?  :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2013)

It's gonna be October 8 in EUROPE very,very soon!!!! I expect the new camera to be announced tonight, sometime shortly before midnight West Coast time...

By the way, the D600 has already been eliminated from the Nikon MAP or Minimum Advertised Price list, so dealers are now free to openly advertise (no requirement for customers to "Add to Cart for Better Price", or to "Call For Best Price",etc.,etc.) the D600 at any price they wish, so it's pretty obvious...what I heard at ProPhoto Supply on Sept 27 is true: "The D600 is discontinued."


----------



## SCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's gonna be October 8 in EUROPE very,very soon!!!! I expect the new camera to be announced tonight, sometime shortly before midnight West Coast time...
> 
> By the way, the D600 has already been eliminated from the Nikon MAP or Minimum Advertised Price list, so dealers are now free to openly advertise (no requirement for customers to "Add to Cart for Better Price", or to "Call For Best Price",etc.,etc.) the D600 at any price they wish, so it's pretty obvious...what I heard at ProPhoto Supply on Sept 27 is true: "The D600 is discontinued."



The D600 was doomed the day the first oil spot was reported, just as Windows 98 was when the first bug was reported.  It will be reincarnated with a brand new logo and a few firmware tweaks as the D610, just like Windows 98 was reincarnated as Windows ME.  The buyers will soon forget the problems with the "Old" version since this is a "Brand New" version, uh I mean "Model".


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^^^^^^YES, an excellent analogy!


----------



## DNel928 (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting, if it would receive the 51 point AF I would probably step up to FF.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 7, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I highly doubt that a D600 replacement is coming anytime soon, especially since the Nikon website still has the "NEW" marker over the D600 in their DSLR lineup page.



Wrong....

Official.

Nikon D610 officially announced | Nikon Rumors


----------



## clarnibass (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like Nikon USA is behind the other website, where they already mention the D610.

I guess the new shutter allowing 6 FPS is their sneaky way to mention a different shutter without even hinting at a dust/oil issue with the older shutter.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Well it's not yet midnight here....


----------



## Dinardy (Oct 8, 2013)

Was really hoping for more, but I have yet to see the real numbers on the body. If life turns it's leaf in my favor this will be my next purchase... If the only improvement so to speak is to the FPS. I will be all OVER the D600. Hurry and end my shift so I can go home and read!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 8, 2013)

From my weekly (or so) Calumet mailer:



> Nikon's latest HD-SLR offering, the new D610, provides enhanced image quality, faster continuous shooting and quieter operation. We are now accepting pre-orders on this exciting new compact, full-frame camera.
> The D610 provides several upgrades over the D600 and the following features:
> »  6 frames-per-second continuous shooting
> »  Quiet Continuous (QC) operation
> ...



Preorders are for $1,999.95 for body only, $2,599.95 w/ AF-S NIKKOR 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5G ED VR.
Nikonusa also lists kits with 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR ($3,049.95) as well as a two-lens kit w/ the 24-85 and the AF-S 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED ($3,249.95)


----------



## goodguy (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn, I bought my D7100 only few months ago, if I was in the market right now for a new camera I would be all over it, now that the oil/dust problems is gone this truly is the BEST camera in the market for the hobbiest..................Hmmmmmm I can only dream :heart:


----------



## sashbar (Oct 8, 2013)

I wonder if a discounted "wrong shutter" D600 will be deemed a real bargain now...  there will be some great deals on ebay for sure


----------



## sashbar (Oct 8, 2013)

DNel928 said:


> Interesting, if it would receive the 51 point AF I would probably step up to FF.



I really do not understand how a decision of switching to FF can possibly depend on an autofocus of a particular camera ...


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 8, 2013)

It's still only 1/4000th max shutter speed though.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 8, 2013)

sashbar said:


> DNel928 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, if it would receive the 51 point AF I would probably step up to FF.
> ...


It does for me..  I'm not a fan of how the D600's focus points are all packed in the center.. they need to be spread out more.  






It all depends on how/what you shoot.



PhotoWrangler said:


> It's still only 1/4000th max shutter speed though.



This was a bit shocking to me....  1/4000..... why?


----------



## DNel928 (Oct 8, 2013)

sashbar said:


> DNel928 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, if it would receive the 51 point AF I would probably step up to FF.
> ...



Because I'm already in a D7100, and would hate to step down to the tightly packed 39 point AF system just for FF.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 8, 2013)

DNel928 said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > DNel928 said:
> ...



It does not explain anything.  This is like saying "I already have a bike with 5 gears so I will not switch to a car with 4"


----------



## DNel928 (Oct 8, 2013)

sashbar said:


> DNel928 said:
> 
> 
> > sashbar said:
> ...



The focus group is too tightly packed in the center of the frame on the D600. On my D7100 I can almost have the full frame covered in AF points, and completely covered in 1.3 crop. I just like having that convenience over a FF sensor. Sorry for not being more clear.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, all the Nikon full-frame cameras have the focus group "more tightly packed" in the center of the frame than the APS-C (AKA "DX" in Nikon-speak) bodies...

Here is a screen capture I just made from Nikon | Imaging Products | D3S | D3X - Enhanced Creative Options




As you can see, on an FX Nikon, the focus area is more centrally-located than it is on the DX bodies...as you can see, when an FX Nikon is set to DX capture size, THEN the AF bracket coverage becomes what it is when the 51-point AF system is used in a camera like the D300, for example.

I believe the 39-point AF system used in the D600 and D610 bodies has the same basic outside and top and bottom area as the 51-point AF used in the D3-series cameras, but with fewer individual points. But yes, it's true...the DX Nikon bodies have AF points spread across their smaller field of view; on the FX bodies, there is more "outside" area that is not covered by AF brackets.


----------



## Buck777 (Oct 21, 2013)

The D600 is looking more and more like a camera that Nikon wants to forget. There are now issues with the shutter it seems, some around 13K. I guess they will be dirt dirt cheap. Personally wouldn't touch one now. It won't have great resale 

Check this article out on more problems surfacing with be D(oomed)600


http://photo.net/nikon-camera-forum/00c5Ct


----------



## goodguy (Oct 21, 2013)

Buck777 said:


> The D600 is looking more and more like a camera that Nikon wants to forget. There are now issues with the shutter it seems, some around 13K. I guess they will be dirt dirt cheap. Personally wouldn't touch one now. It won't have great resale
> 
> Check this article out on more problems surfacing with be D(oomed)600
> 
> Bad News for D600 Owners - Photo.net Nikon Forum



Oil/dust problems with D600 has been talked about, discussed, disected....etc on this forum and many other places to a point that I think we are all pretty tired of it.
The complaint from the link you put of you post is a one man problem, this doesnt mean there is yet another common problem with the D600.
It might and might not, I would be careful labeling every complain someone is happy to share with us on his camera as a "common problem".
Bad example (lemon) is something that any product whether its a camera, a car, cell phone...etc might accure.

I personally think the oil/dust problem on the D600 has been blown out of proportions even though I agree I would be careful buying one especially that the D610 is out.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 21, 2013)

Not all D600 have the oil dust problem, and if you have it and can get Nikon to replace the shutter mechanism (which takes 2-3 times sending your camera in, because initially they will try to get away with just cleaning the sensor), you'll be fine as well.

And yes, probably the D600 will be very cheap now. It doesnt matter to me, I never planned on reselling my D600 in the first place.


----------



## scaryloud (Oct 23, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> Why would they name it D610???? That's soooooo lame! They should just call it D600 2.0 or something, with the "2.0" printed on the sticker under the camera. They really shouldn't make a fuss about this fix, because it never should have the need to exist in the first place. That's a really bad product strategy.
> 
> Now anyone holding a D600 will be like being discriminated as the defective one. Way to make up to your customer Nikon!
> 
> Yes I hope this is just a stupid rumor.



I am inclined to agree.  The level of differences should have made it a d600s or something similar.


----------

